# Land EKG Free Training Services Webinar; 20 Feb



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This webinar will give an overview of the training, services and products Land EKG offers. We will also give some background on the the importance of land monitoring, discuss the EKG Blink land monitoring methodology, and how our database, EKG Datastore, allows for easy storage, access, and analysis of the data collected.

We hope you'll join us and look forward to talking with you!

For those that can't make the live event we will be recording the webinar and making a link available afterward for you to download the recording.

Register Here: https://events-na8.a...o-id=1117142006


----------

